# Does oily skin need a moisturizer?



## YanaBana (Oct 31, 2007)

I always find that when I mositurize, towards the middle and end of the day, my skin looks a little shiny. But if I dont moisturize my face, my skin feels dry and tight. What should i do?


----------



## Jessica (Oct 31, 2007)

Moisturizer or not my skin ends up shiny during the day. I especially have a oil problem in the T-zone. There are plenty of moisturizers out there for oily and combonation skin!!! I use Pure Focus from Lancome. Works great!! For an inexpensive drud store buy, I have used and love Biore Shine Control Moisturizer. Works just as good as the expensive stuff




!!


----------



## Nox (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:
Does oily skin need a moisturizer? Oh absolutely!
Try to search around for the moisturizer best suited for you. It may be that what you find may help calm down your active pores.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 1, 2007)

Use a moisturizer that's oil free and made for oily skin. But, you should definitely still moisturize. Pick up some oil blotting sheets also and those will take care of your shinyness (is that a word? lol) during the day. Clean and clear makes some I believe. I use some from The Body Shop. hth


----------



## luxotika (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep, even people with oily skin still need to moisturize. Find a more water-based moisturizer, something that is a bit lighter and formulated for oily skin. And something with SPF in it too!


----------



## SewAmazing (Nov 1, 2007)

I say "no"! The last thing oily skin needs is more oil. I think you should put moisturizer only on the areas that feel dry and leave it at that.. I never use the stuff.


----------



## KellyB (Nov 1, 2007)

yes, yes, yes. I am super oily in the tzone. I use an oil free moisturizer. No problems.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Nov 1, 2007)

Hm well Ive heard that all skin types need moisturizer. I have combo skin, and somedays its oiler than usual, but I still use my moisturizer because otherwise my skin gets very very dry. Especially in the winter because its freezing cold here. Just find the right one for you, and then even if you are using something made for oily skin and having a shiny problem still, look into blotting sheets or dust your face with loose powder. I think everybody should use moisturizer it keeps your skin looking young and healthy





And oh I second the Pure Focus from Lancome. Its for oily skin and I used it for a couple months and loved it, but I tried a sample from Elizabeth Arden which was for combo skin and it worked alot better for me, so just find one that works for you.


----------



## Leony (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Use a moisturizer that's oil free and made for oily skin. But, you should definitely still moisturize. Pick up some oil blotting sheets also and those will take care of your shinyness (is that a word? lol) during the day. Clean and clear makes some I believe. I use some from The Body Shop. hth Ditto. Oil is not a moisturizer so I think even oily skin do need a moisturizer.


----------



## Bobbi John (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *YanaBana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I always find that when I mositurize, towards the middle and end of the day, my skin looks a little shiny. But if I dont moisturize my face, my skin feels dry and tight. What should i do? Moisturize. Perhaps your moisturizer formulation is oil-based, not water-based and that's why it leads to shininess later in the day. Try sampling different moisturizers, for example, from Sephora. If you ask, you can get samples of a few products at a time. Or simply compare the ingredients in your present formulation to others, especially if you purchase your moisturizer from a drugstore. I have tried cosmetic brand moisturizers, but the one I find best for me is Neutrogena, a drugstore brand. In the winter, I simply switch to a heavier Neutrogena formulation. I cleanse with Cetaphil.


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree, you do need a water based moisturizer. It might actually even out the over oiling thing thats happening =)


----------



## magosienne (Nov 1, 2007)

excess sebum doesn't mean moisture. it is a common misconception oily skins don't need moisturizers. every skintype needs moisture. yours too. the benefits of taking one made for oily skins (preferably water-based, avoid oil-based) is it will help you clear your face of blackheads and pimples, calm the irritations, and it will also help mattify your t zone.

try to get one with SPF (sun only make acne worse) and make sure it's labelled non comedogenic.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 1, 2007)

definately need to moisturise. Try something light that's formulated for younger skin - usually they're aimed at those with oilier skin.

I use clarins multiactive creams and they're a really excellent level of moisturising - not too much or too little


----------



## monniej (Nov 1, 2007)

oil and moisture are two different things. it is possible to be oily but moisture deprived. my skin is oily, but i can't go without a moisturizer, and believe me i've tried! if loss of moisture is the problem try drinking more water (50-64oz per day is the norm). also like kaville suggested, find a oil free moisturizer. i like active moist by dermalogica. makes my skin soft and supple without becoming and oil slick.


----------



## Saja (Nov 1, 2007)

There was a while there where my face was very oily. I didnt quit using moisturizer, in fact I stoped using foundation and used a tinted moisturizer instead. After a while it cleared and i could use my foundation again. My skin was soo starved for moisture it was producing excess oil. All better now!


----------



## beautyshopgirl (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, moisturize with an oil free moisturizer.


----------



## waterlily777 (Nov 2, 2007)

i am pimple skin and oily. i use SIMPLE moisturizer.

and sometimes your toner is important too. Im using a modern traditional brand from Indonesia. Its lime extract. especially for oily skin.

I have tried all the expensive product. But this traditional brand really help me out.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Nov 3, 2007)

what bout Kiehls Oil free Sodium PCA moizturizer?at first, I was sceptical coz of the name lolz, but then the SAwas kind enuff to gaie me some samples to try out.Whoa!really nice!Its a perfect base under my MU as well.So far ive no brekaouts, no shininess or skin is soft.The only turn off is its in the jar and i have to dig in everytime i apply.


----------



## angie10 (Dec 5, 2007)

You should probably find a good oil free moisturizer. I use mario badescu.


----------



## aniusca (Dec 5, 2007)

yes yes yes. A moisturiser for your type of skin will hydrate and keep ur skin looking healthy.


----------



## impassioned (Dec 6, 2007)

absolutely. all skin needs some sort of moisturizer. look for ones for oily skin or oil free/water based ones!


----------

